# More Powder Coated Reels from Freddie Gartman



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

This guy does miracles on old reels. He made some pretty run down reels into good as new. Gotta love that Aggie Maroon!
Freddie Gartman 281-576-5676
http://mysite.verizon.net/resqtg4g/powdercoatedclassics/index.html


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

them looking slick! specially those maroon ones,if i were a fish i would be honored to be caught by one of them. gig 'em! ( what a second thats not a bad idea, powder coat the gig maroon.color would be great, it would have a little more meaning, and the powder coating may help keep the fish on) not a bad idea.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. 1st time I've seen his work on the coffee grinders.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

how much does it per reel? looks great!!!


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah I'm interested in the penns cost


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Check out his web-site and e-mail Freddie or call him. He lives in Dayton. He estimated a couple of smaller of baitcasters at $35. Checkout E-bay for fishingfreddie where he sometimes auctions one off. I am going to get a couple done if I can get away from work long enough.Hope the info helps.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Gig 'em Aggies


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

I was at Freddie's place a few times while he was working one those spinners and I don't think any amount of money could get him to do another one.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

He said those spinners were a real booger. The original finish has to be bead blasted off completely.....I don't think that was a very fun task. I'm pretty sure he told me that those were his first and last PennSS reels.


----------

